# burstner on line parts prices



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

hi,
are there any websites where you can go and find parts fiche and prices for burstners
thanks


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

dave-rsvr said:


> hi,
> are there any websites where you can go and find parts fiche and prices for burstners
> thanks


If there is such a website, it will no doubt be restricted access for Burstner dealers only.

Peter


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

i know you can view them for motorbike parts


----------



## Mickyblueyes (May 26, 2010)

If you look at the CamperUk in Lincoln's (camperuk.co.uk) web site & go to their online shop they have various trim bits, lights etc. Failing that ring them & talk to the parts dept they are very helpful.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

just rung a dealer up,wow the prices are so dear,
rear bumper £695.00 plus vat.
white seal strip that goes round opening in garage door £27.21 plus vat per metre and need about 5metres
all for 06 burstner 748


----------

